# Building leg muscles how long will it take?



## Soup890 (23 Apr 2014)

I have been cycling just over a year 5 days a week. I have noticed my legs are really toned but I want them to standout when I put shorts on. 

How long will it take for me to have powerful big leg muscles?

And any training advice for bigger muscles?

I'm a skinny guy 6"2ft


----------



## uclown2002 (23 Apr 2014)

Easy one this.

Get yourself to the gym and hit the weights.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (23 Apr 2014)

Working on your height, and currently stated physique time I reckon it will take you 13 years and 45 days


----------



## Brandane (23 Apr 2014)

Soup890 said:


> I have been cycling just over a year 5 days a week. I have noticed my legs are really toned but I want them to standout when I put shorts on.
> 
> How long will it take for me to have powerful big leg muscles?
> 
> ...



Don't hold your breath and don't worry about it, maybe you are just built that way! I've been cycling for about 47 of my 51 years, on and off. My legs still look like pipe cleaners hanging out of a pair of shorts; but who cares, they can still get me up most hills I come across - even if it is quite slowly .


----------



## Cuchilo (23 Apr 2014)

Hit the hills  Box hill and back should be a nice little trip from your location . You could also take in white down and Leith hills on the same loop .


----------



## Soup890 (23 Apr 2014)

Cuchilo said:


> Hit the hills  Box hill and back should be a nice little trip from your location . You could also take in white down and Leith hills on the same loop .


Box Hill in Hemel Hempstead?


----------



## Hacienda71 (23 Apr 2014)

You won't build big muscles riding a bike. It is the wrong type of exercise. Unless you are a track sprinter. 
Cycling will tone existing muscle and improve your aerobic fitness. I am 6'3" and skinny as a rake. I can cycle reasonably quickly for a guy the wrong side of 40. I need to lose about half a stone to be quick in the hills though.


----------



## Cuchilo (23 Apr 2014)

No , the other one 50 miles from you .


----------



## ScotiaLass (23 Apr 2014)

I wish I had skinny legs - mine currently look like a Russian shot putters, with half the strength!!


----------



## Soup890 (23 Apr 2014)

Cuchilo said:


> No , the other one 50 miles from you .


Where?


----------



## vickster (23 Apr 2014)

It takes longer to build the muscles cycling lots than to lose them not cycling much it seems!


----------



## vickster (23 Apr 2014)

Soup890 said:


> Where?


Have you heard of Google? 

(Box Hill is near Dorking Surrey, the Olympic road race went up and down it 9 times, it's really quite well known for cycling)


----------



## Crackle (23 Apr 2014)

Are you building them out of Lego or meccano?


----------



## Soup890 (23 Apr 2014)

vickster said:


> Have you heard of Google?
> 
> (Box Hill is near Dorking Surrey, the Olympic road race went up and down it 9 times, it's really quite well known for cycling)


Oh I see, ok yep I will google it.


----------



## Cuchilo (23 Apr 2014)

vickster said:


> Have you heard of Google?
> 
> (Box Hill is near Dorking Surrey, the Olympic road race went up and down it 9 times, it's really quite well known for cycling)


Ive been up it more times  Not at the same speeds I must add but I guess you know that


----------



## Soup890 (23 Apr 2014)

Crackle said:


> Are you building them out of Lego or meccano?


Neither. I'm using Early Learning Centre building blocks


----------



## vickster (23 Apr 2014)

@Cuchilo In one run...as part of a 100+ miler? Chapeau


----------



## Donger (23 Apr 2014)

After about 4 years and 6,500 miles of cycling I suddenly noticed I had big triangular muscles in my calves and really well defined quads - in fact the legs of a professional sportsman. Unfortunately cycling has done nothing to rid me of the torso of a 1970s professional darts player, which I retain to this day.


----------



## Cuchilo (23 Apr 2014)

vickster said:


> @Cuchilo In one run...as part of a 100+ miler? Chapeau


No but I did go up it two weekends in a row once


----------



## vickster (23 Apr 2014)

They did it 9 times as part of the same race lol


----------



## Soup890 (23 Apr 2014)

Donger said:


> After about 4 years and 6,500 miles of cycling I suddenly noticed I had big triangular muscles in my calves and really well defined quads - in fact the legs of a professional sportsman. Unfortunately cycling has done nothing to rid me of the torso of a 1970s professional darts player, which I retain to this day.


Yes sir but you have done well in my books


----------



## Crackle (23 Apr 2014)

Soup890 said:


> Neither. I'm using Early Learning Centre building blocks


Hmmm, bulk but no definition....


----------



## ScotiaLass (23 Apr 2014)

Soup890 said:


> Neither. I'm using Early Learning Centre building blocks


Good choice...


----------



## Cuchilo (23 Apr 2014)

vickster said:


> They did it 9 times as part of the same race lol


"They " didn't have six sash windows to make , spray and fit !


----------



## vickster (23 Apr 2014)

Cuchilo said:


> "They " didn't have six sash windows to make , spray and fit !


While climbing up the hill?! They did it on a Saturday, I don't know what they were doing in the week


----------



## Soup890 (23 Apr 2014)

Crackle said:


> Hmmm, bulk but no definition....


No, it's


vickster said:


> While climbing up the hill?! They did it on a Saturday, I don't know what they were doing in the week


I'm out of breath just reading this


----------



## vickster (23 Apr 2014)

Sounds like you need to ride your bike more and find hills, no shortage in Norf Laaandaaan


----------



## Cuchilo (23 Apr 2014)

vickster said:


> While climbing up the hill?! They did it on a Saturday, I don't know what they were doing in the week


Crying .


----------



## Cuchilo (23 Apr 2014)

Soup , do you ride other than to and from work ?


----------



## ColinJ (23 Apr 2014)

Hacienda71 said:


> You won't build big muscles riding a bike. It is the wrong type of exercise. Unless you are a track sprinter.
> Cycling will tone existing muscle and improve your aerobic fitness. I am 6'3" and skinny as a rake. I can cycle reasonably quickly for a guy the wrong side of 40. I need to lose about half a stone to be quick in the hills though.


Some people develop bulkier muscles naturally. _**Something* *_made my leg muscles atrophy but it has only taken about 1,000 miles of cycling for them to start bulking up again. My thighs lost a lot of fat and muscle so they went down from over 24" to about 20", but are already back to 23" even though their fat levels are still falling.


----------



## ayceejay (23 Apr 2014)

Did we get to the WHY part yet? This is not something about kicking sand in skinny kids eyes is it?


----------



## Cuchilo (23 Apr 2014)

ayceejay said:


> Did we get to the WHY part yet? This is not something about kicking sand in skinny kids eyes is it?


So he can look cool like all the other boys .


----------



## nickyboy (24 Apr 2014)

As @Hacienda71 says, the boring answer is cycling is the wrong sort of exercise for building muscle bulk. High repetition, low force (which is cycling) doesn't build bulk. Low repetition, high force (which is weight training) does. Building muscle bulk won't make you a faster cyclist (except as an explosive sprinter), in fact it will make you slower.


----------



## Cold (24 Apr 2014)

Do this http://www.twohundredsquats.com and you will have legs like Chris Hoy by Christmas.


----------



## Soup890 (24 Apr 2014)

Cuchilo said:


> Soup , do you ride other than to and from work ?


Nah not weekends


----------



## Bryony (24 Apr 2014)

ScotiaLass said:


> I wish I had skinny legs - mine currently look like a Russian shot putters, with half the strength!!


Snap!!!


----------



## jowwy (24 Apr 2014)

you build muscles in the gym - not on a bike


----------



## Di Di (24 Apr 2014)

vickster said:


> They did it 9 times as part of the same race lol



Yeah, well I saw it on the tellybox and imagined riding up it. I win.


----------



## vickster (24 Apr 2014)

I watched them actually doing it, does that trump you?


----------



## Rob3rt (24 Apr 2014)

Does no-one look at the legs of most pro (or top amateur) cyclists before asking silly questions like this...


----------



## Cuchilo (24 Apr 2014)

Rob3rt said:


> Does no-one look at the legs of most pro (or top amateur) cyclists before asking silly questions like this...


I try not to look in that direction


----------



## Rob3rt (24 Apr 2014)

Froomedog!


----------



## Di Di (24 Apr 2014)

vickster said:


> I watched them actually doing it, does that trump you?


Dammit


----------



## Di Di (24 Apr 2014)

EEEEEEEEEEEEEWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW EYE BLEACH EYE BLEACH EYE BLEACH


----------



## ScotiaLass (24 Apr 2014)

Cuchilo said:


> I try not to look in that direction


Good grief, you can even tell their religion!!!!

I must admit I like to look at a mans eyes (and partial to a nice bum) before I'd stray THERE!!


----------



## Joshua Plumtree (24 Apr 2014)

I


ScotiaLass said:


> Good grief, you can even tell their religion!!!!
> 
> I must admit I like to look at a mans eyes (and partial to a nice bum) before I'd stray THERE!!



I've been bumming around for years, if you're interested.


----------



## ScotiaLass (24 Apr 2014)

Joshua Plumtree said:


> I
> 
> 
> I've been bumming around for years, if you're interested.


----------



## Di Di (24 Apr 2014)

Gah. It's like Will & Grace around here.

Bagsy being Karen.


----------



## JasonHolder (30 Apr 2014)

Cycling wont build huge legs for the average guy. You do see a lot of the Belgium amateurs with big quads but they are skinny animals. Gym queen for big legs. I prefer Lunges over squats. Simply brilliant. Partial to dead lifts too but I get tendonitis in my wrists from holding onto huge amounts of weight too soon. Can't help myself.

Hit the weights if that's what you want


----------



## L14M (30 Apr 2014)

JasonHolder said:


> Cycling wont build huge legs for the average guy. You do see a lot of the Belgium amateurs with big quads but they are skinny animals. Gym queen for big legs. I prefer Lunges over squats. Simply brilliant. Partial to dead lifts too but I get tendonitis in my wrists from holding onto huge amounts of weight too soon. Can't help myself.
> 
> Hit the weights if that's what you want


Really mate? Explain my legs?


----------



## oldfatfool (30 Apr 2014)

ScotiaLass said:


> mine currently look like a Russian shot putters


Wubba wubba


----------



## JasonHolder (30 Apr 2014)

you explain your legs to me first. My guess is you didn't get them from cycling. Probably just fat legs at your age


----------



## User6179 (30 Apr 2014)

L14M said:


> Really mate? Explain my legs?



Think Jason is correct here as most cyclist I see that do lots of miles don't have muscular legs , am thinking of your average club rider .

You probably inherited the capacity for big leg muscles from your father .


----------



## L14M (30 Apr 2014)

For some strange reason I don't want to post a pic of mmy legs?


----------



## JasonHolder (30 Apr 2014)

OP Tan lines are the best you can hope for! Lose the leg warmers. Chicks dig it lol


----------



## ayceejay (30 Apr 2014)

It is a myth that muscle size and muscle strength are one and the same. .


----------



## User6179 (30 Apr 2014)

JasonHolder said:


> View attachment 43774
> OP Tan lines are the best you can hope for! Lose the leg warmers. Chicks dig it lol



I hope you released that sparrow back into the wild


----------



## Shut Up Legs (30 Apr 2014)

ayceejay said:


> Did we get to the WHY part yet? This is not something about kicking sand in skinny kids eyes is it?


I'm not the kicking sand bully type, but I have to admit having well-defined leg muscles would be nice. Thanks to lots of cycling, my thigh and calf muscles are well-developed, but thanks to genetics, they just don't stand out that much.

Actually, I'm not sure about the calf muscles, because it's difficult to view my calf muscles from the rear while cycling. If any of you find a way to do that, feel free to let me know .


----------



## Di Di (1 May 2014)

JasonHolder said:


> View attachment 43774
> OP Tan lines are the best you can hope for! Lose the leg warmers. Chicks dig it lol


Do chicks dig the carpet too?


----------



## Cuchilo (1 May 2014)

I seem to be one of the few whos legs are getting bigger because of cycling . Having said that I did a lot of sport and physical work when I was younger so the muscle may well have been there before , just not used for the last ten years as I have been workshop based and lazy .
I am , like Mr Holder , rather god like though  ( without the dodgy carpets )


----------



## vickster (1 May 2014)

..lobster legs aren't appealing however!


----------



## jowwy (1 May 2014)

Cuchilo said:


> I seem to be one of the few whos legs are getting bigger because of cycling . Having said that I did a lot of sport and physical work when I was younger so the muscle may well have been there before , just not used for the last ten years as I have been workshop based and lazy .
> I am , like Mr Holder , rather god like though  ( without the dodgy carpets )


your legs are not getting bigger, they are just getting more toned as you use them - you can't build big legs by cycling alone - its a fact


----------



## Cuchilo (1 May 2014)

jowwy said:


> your legs are not getting bigger, they are just getting more toned as you use them - you can't build big legs by cycling alone - its a fact



Wanna bet ! I was 5'2" when I started I'm 6'3" now


----------



## Blurb (1 May 2014)

As has been said, simply cycling will only add a small amount to muscle mass. Go to the gym if you want tree trunks for legs!
Frankly, I'm a mere mortal and I don't want huge legs. What I do aim for is to be as good as I can be on the bike (speed/stamina). That means lots of miles, hills, and the right(ish) diet. High protein , low fat.
My only concession to mass/recovery is creatine supplementation.
For me, I found tweaking my diet made a noticeable difference.
I do about 110 commuting miles and regular weekend rides of between 15 and 60 miles.
As an aside, I went through a short phase after watching a few of the Alpine events online of just climbing my local hills, it's fairly flat round Outer NW London, multiple times to get a feel for what a big climb might be like. Getting out of the saddle realy does work those quads/glutes out!


----------



## vickster (1 May 2014)

Big legs don't suit skinny jeans...pre accident my calves and thighs were quite toned, muscly but chunky. Couple of changing room moments where struggled to get trousers off 

Now I have one toned calf and one atrophied one


----------



## Cuchilo (1 May 2014)

If its the opposite leg to soups you two could tandem to work in double quick time


----------



## Di Di (1 May 2014)

I have trouble with skinny jeans also. I've previously given up and bought a larger size for my calves but then they're baggy everywhere else. #third world problem! Now I say bring it on.

Apparently it's funny to watch me slathering myself in moisturising cream after my shower then fighting with skinny jeans. Personally, I don't quite get the joke 

Knee boots can be tricky too. Thighs are fine. It's just my calves. Had this problem for a while as an ex fell runner but more so since I ditched the trainers for cleated shoes!

I personally don't see the appeal in Hoy-esque legs. Apparently, he leg presses 650kg.







*mouthsick*


----------



## Di Di (1 May 2014)




----------



## Scoosh (1 May 2014)

Di Di said:


> I personally don't see the appeal in Hoy-esque legs. Apparently, he leg presses 650kg.


I think this is the appeal ...


----------



## User6179 (1 May 2014)

jowwy said:


> your legs are not getting bigger, they are just getting more toned as you use them - you can't build big legs by cycling alone - its a fact



I have built big quad muscles by only cycling but the overall size has come down as the fat around my quads disappears, so I have went from 29 inches to 27 inches .
My cadence is quite low as I push a harder gear than most so this is possibly the reason for the muscle growth .


----------



## Di Di (1 May 2014)

Not denying the man's a ledge. I just don't find his legs shexshay.

He must be gutted.


----------



## vickster (1 May 2014)

Like any body builder. Froome's legs nasty too, veiny! Bald not appealing either!


----------



## Hacienda71 (1 May 2014)

You want big legs like a track sprinter. You know what you need to do. You might struggle riding your bike for more than a few miles and up any hills though.


----------



## Markymark (1 May 2014)

My trousers are getting tighter around the thighs but I've lost over a stone since the summer. I don't do weights.


----------



## Di Di (1 May 2014)

Has someone been swapping your trews for kiddies ones?


----------



## uclown2002 (1 May 2014)

0-markymark-0 said:


> My trousers are getting tighter around the thighs but I've lost over a stone since the summer. I don't do weights.


Impressive.
I doubt you'd see that much progress if you focused on squats and leg presses.
Perhaps these weight lifters need to ditch the weights and ride a bike more.


----------



## Booyaa (1 May 2014)

Soup890 said:


> Where?



http://lmgtfy.com/?q=Box+Hill,+Surrey+location


----------



## screenman (1 May 2014)

Funny this, when you go on the weight loss section a lot of people say or tell somebody they are not losing weight because muscle weighs more. I have always said, it does but cycling should not build bulk, or not the amount most of us do. I think it is just their kind way of saying you are still eating to much of the wrong food.


----------



## brand (1 May 2014)

Cycling and large leg muscles are opposite no chance. In other words get down to the gym but you will be doing opposites. IE cycling equals stamina muscles, think Paula Radcliffe and weight training equals arnold schwarzenegger you will never be able to be both. So based on what you wrote you could not be an arnold schwarzenegger if you tried.
One option is to pick a hill, pick a gear hit the hill in a gear that wrecks you quickly. ie you are totally exhausted as you would be If doing weight training. You should not be trying to get up the hill. 50 yards up the hill maximum. Mark the spot turn around roll down the hill this is your break as in weight training. Do it again and again each time you will manage a smaller distance. You probably won't manage 10 unless you change the gears (or in weight training reduce the weights)
Over time you will start to pass the mark regularly (50 yards might be to far. So note the time it took, in weight training 2 minutes). So now it is time to use a harder gear. Always do it standing up to work Quads and hamstring equally.
This is what I had to do but on an exercise bike to rebuild the muscles in one leg. An injury resulted in septic arthritis in one knee. I have to do none impact and non weight bearing exercises ie cycling sat down. As I am dependent on a bicycle not that big a problem. Initially, I needed help to get to the toilet so an exercise bike was a necessity. You can obviously use an ordinary bike.
I wander though if you have the genetic makeup to achieve a significant and therefore noticeable increase in your muscle mass.....only one weigh to find out!


----------



## brand (1 May 2014)

Not a pun I meant way not weigh


----------



## brand (1 May 2014)

ayceejay said:


> It is a myth that muscle size and muscle strength are one and the same. .



Muscles are made of thin fibres visible in some meats from the butcher. Those that are cut across the grain and have very little fat. If you tear more of these fibres than you normal do, your body adds more fibres so that you can lift the new weight. An example would be if you changed your job from a desk job to a hod carrier!!!. This same as increasing the weight in weight training. If you continue in this vein you will continue to increase the amount of fibres Until you reach your maximum based on your genetic ability.
So no it is not a myth.


----------



## JasonHolder (1 May 2014)

Eddy said:


> I hope you released that sparrow back into the wild


Lol I took your suggestion under consideration but cant do it  ill just feed him more


----------



## ayceejay (1 May 2014)

Soup890 said:


> I have been cycling just over a year 5 days a week. I have noticed my legs are really toned but I want them to standout when I put shorts on.
> 
> How long will it take for me to have How long will it take for me to have powerful big leg muscles??
> 
> ...




I had to go back and read the original question to re-orient myself as to what exactly we were discussing here and this is the question "How long will it take for me to have powerful big leg muscles?" which is an impossible question to answer sensibly. I ignored the time factor but what I was driving at with the assertion Brandon takes exception too is the assumption "powerful big leg muscles" when what the OP is looking for is legs that "standout when I put shorts on."


----------



## brand (2 May 2014)

ayceejay said:


> I had to go back and read the original question to re-orient myself as to what exactly we were discussing here and this is the question "How long will it take for me to have powerful big leg muscles?" which is an impossible question to answer sensibly. I ignored the time factor but what I was driving at with the assertion Brandon takes exception too is the assumption "powerful big leg muscles" when what the OP is looking for is legs that "standout when I put shorts on."


 If you are not talking about increasing the size of your muscles then I am afraid there is only one way to make your muscles standout and that it is to reduce the amount of fat that covers them. You could have a perfect six pack but it would be invisible if you have a lard bucket belly. I get the impression that you don't have muscles hidden under layer of lard? If so... well that's life. Live with it, you will have to accept ....that you will always look....weedy. The only other option is  and think you already know that.


----------



## ayceejay (2 May 2014)

I think you have a problem with reading comprehension Brand.


----------



## brand (2 May 2014)

ayceejay said:


> I think you have a problem with reading comprehension Brand.



Uhmm I don't think I do but it would nice if you enlightened me? Instead of what looks like an insult all be it rather mild one.


----------



## TheJDog (2 May 2014)

Brad Pitt weighed around 155lbs (3% body fat) when he made Fight Club. He looked enormous. Diet, cut down on your body fat, presto - look bigger.

And for those saying cyclists don't have big legs, that's nonsense. Half the peleton have enormous legs. The half that win flat stages. The other half sit in the shade and wait for the hilly stuff. Sagan is an exception who is a very strong looking guy who is decent at climbing, too.


----------



## uclown2002 (2 May 2014)

TheJDog said:


> Brad Pitt weighed around 155lbs (*3% body fat*) when he made Fight Club. He looked enormous. Diet, cut down on your body fat, presto - look bigger.
> 
> And for those saying cyclists don't have big legs, that's nonsense. Half the peleton have enormous legs. The half that win flat stages. The other half sit in the shade and wait for the hilly stuff. Sagan is an exception who is a very strong looking guy who is decent at climbing, too.


3% my arse!


----------



## TheJDog (2 May 2014)

uclown2002 said:


> 3% my arse!



Well, yes, it's a very low number, and it did come from him, but I've seen the film, and he looks pretty cut. 5%? 6%? Whatever, it's definitely the best way to look good.


----------



## Dogtrousers (2 May 2014)

ayceejay said:


> what the OP is looking for is legs that "standout when I put shorts on."


 
Yellow tights. It's the only way.


----------



## uclown2002 (2 May 2014)

TheJDog said:


> Well, yes, it's a very low number, and it did come from him, but I've seen the film, and he looks pretty cut. 5%? 6%? Whatever, it's definitely the best way to look good.


Yes I agree; think I read it was about 6% but definitely looks in shape!


----------



## Hacienda71 (2 May 2014)

These guys are not very fast on the flat with their puny legs. They just hang around in the peleton and only win hilly stages.


----------



## TheJDog (2 May 2014)

who is the guy in the last photo and why is he riding his kid brother's bike?

Also, out of that lot, I would say Wiggo has the only legs I would class as remotely skinny. In comparison to mine, they are massive.


----------



## Hacienda71 (2 May 2014)

David Millar.


----------



## vickster (2 May 2014)

German dude's not got puny legs...yum


----------



## Hacienda71 (2 May 2014)

vickster said:


> German dude's not got puny legs...yum


German dude is Tony Martin world time trial champion in 2011 2012 2013 He is over 6ft and weighs less than 12 stone.


----------

